# DKMD's HRB > Mesa ... ooops ...



## duncsuss (Dec 13, 2012)

A while back Doc Keller sent me some Honduras Rosewood Burl "shorties" which are just right for putting on a Mesa (a.k.a. Sierra, Wall St, Gatsby, etc.)

Here's one that I finished up last night ... everything looked great till the very last step, when I heard that tell-tale click that sends a shiver down a pen-turner's spine. Sure enough, there's a crack at the finial end. (Just visible in the 2nd pic.)

Ah well ... can't sell it, guess that means I have to keep it for myself ... oh woe is me :cray:

[attachment=14572]

[attachment=14573]


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 13, 2012)

ooohhhh I hate that sound. Like you though, it sure leaves some nice pens for my own pocket.

Nice looking pen by the way.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Dec 15, 2012)

Still a gorgeous pen. Fortunately that sound doesn't happen to often, but when it does...


----------

